# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обновление справочника банков в 1С8.3

## alexvas

Платформа 8.3.10.2561 релиз Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.52.32 при обновлении справочника не выдает пункт меню с сайта РосБизнесКонсалт (по моему), только с сайта 1С или с диска ИТС. Кто нибудь сталкивался с этой проблемой? Может кто-то знает решение или придется еще качать диски ИТС?
P.S. При обновлении (на последнем этапе) выскакивала какая то ошибка, но подумала и обновилась. В журнале регистрации ошибок нет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Платформа 8.3.10.2561 релиз Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.52.32 при обновлении справочника не выдает пункт меню с сайта РосБизнесКонсалт (по моему), только с сайта 1С или с диска ИТС. Кто нибудь сталкивался с этой проблемой? Может кто-то знает решение или придется еще качать диски ИТС?
> P.S. При обновлении (на последнем этапе) выскакивала какая то ошибка, но подумала и обновилась. В журнале регистрации ошибок нет.


Необходимо включить константу "Использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки ".

----------


## alexvas

Да все включено... просто исчез пункт в справочнике

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Да все включено... просто исчез пункт в справочнике


Но ведь загрузка-то происходит?

----------


## alexvas

Нет, не происходит. Сейчас посмотрел предыдущий релиз 3.0.51.27 там все нормально и пункт с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтин - есть, а в новом релизе 3.0.52.32 этот пункт заменен на с сайта 1С.

----------


## alexvas

Сейчас поэкспериментировал, со старыми версиями и новой и файерволом, вроде бы адреса загрузок одни и те же, т.е программа "лезет" по тем же адресам, что и раньше. Так что вопрос до следующего релиза снят.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нет, не происходит. Сейчас посмотрел предыдущий релиз 3.0.51.27 там все нормально и пункт с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтин - есть, а в новом релизе 3.0.52.32 этот пункт заменен на с сайта 1С.


Сейчас специально проверил на базе с заведомо отсутствующим ИТС. При выключенной константе "Использовать альтернативный...", классификатор банков не загружается, при включенной - загружается с РБК, хотя написано с сайта 1С

----------


## Irinok

Ну подскажите, а где найти выключение-включение этой константы? Я недавно с 8.3 работаю, поэтому еще не знаю. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ну подскажите, а где найти выключение-включение этой константы? Я недавно с 8.3 работаю, поэтому еще не знаю. Заранее спасибо!


http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/art...ora-bankov-1c/

----------

Irinok (14.10.2017)

----------


## Irinok

Огромнейшее спасибо! Все получилось!!!!

----------

